# When do I pay a deposit?



## Nfmc123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Looking to buy a puppy. Have seen what looks to be a reputable breeder and have been supplied with goof health information and pics and other things.

Pups have just been born and they are asking for a bank transfer of a £100 deposit. Viewing not for five weeks.

Is this now normal?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not always.
The most reputable breeders don't ask for deposits, if they do it will be when you have decided you would like one of the puppies (and they have deemed you are suitable for one of their puppies). 
Would the deposite be refundable if for any reason you decide not to have a puppy?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Some breeders will ask for deposits and some will not. I presume you've spoken to the breeders and/or visited them and been in contact with them for a while before this point?

What breed is it and when you say you've been provided with health information what do you mean? If the dogs are KC registered health tests are now all online so no need to see paperwork.....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We paid a deposit on an unborn puppy before we had Dillon, but when we found a litter already born she gave it back to us.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not pay deposits


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Personally I would pay a deposit when I picked the pup I was going to have 

Very exciting 

What breed & what health documents have you seen?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

We paid a 10% deposit when we visited at 5 weeks, but had been on a waiting list and visited before mum was pregnant.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I wouldn't pay a deposit and I would certainly never pay anyone for anything by Bank Transfer.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sweety said:


> I wouldn't pay a deposit and I would certainly never pay anyone for anything by Bank Transfer.


I think it really depends on the country you're living in or buying from.. In Hungary it's standard practice when buying an FCI registered puppy to pay a 10% deposit to reserve a 1/5 week old puppy and to pay by Bank Transfer, the balance also being paid by Bank Transfer the day you collect the dog. .

Over here we don't have cheques, and the normal method of payment for any purchase is cash or credit/debit cards and/or Bank Transfer. Both my dogs were paid for this way.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I wouldn't pay until you see the pups and decide you like one - what happens if you do not "click" with any of the pups? The only way I would maybe pay is because I wanted a pup from this mating for breeding/showing, but even then putting a deposit down before you see the litter would go against my instincts


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Nfmc123 said:


> Pups have just been born and they are asking for a bank transfer of a £100 deposit. Viewing not for five weeks.
> 
> Is this now normal?


Personally I wouldn't look to consider paying a deposit for an unseen puppy, although I have heard of the practice.

As for the paying of a deposit once a puppy has been chosen. Funnily enough I think it's the buyer that usually likes to pay a deposit as it gives them some kind of security that the breeder won't change their mind and sell their chosen puppy elsewhere! I think we are used to paying deposits when we want something reserved. ...I even had to pay a deposit to reserve an armchair in a Charity shop the other week ...didn't think anything of it, just paid 10% up front lol

Of course, the ideal is to know your breeder before hand, to have already been vetted and to have built up a trust by visiting the puppies from 3 weeks of age therefore committing emotionally as well as physically thus (in theory) making deposits superfluous ........

...but if you can't do that and there is no deposit then all you have is a gentleman's agreement.

J


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think if trust and like the breeder and you want one of their puppies then you pay the deposit when they ask for it? I payed a deposit when I visited the pups for the first time.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Obviously not before the pups are even born but once you've picked out your pup, why are some people still saying they wouldn't pay a deposit .... breeders get messed around a fair bit I would imagine so I can see exactly why they would ask for a deposit. It shows commitment. 

I've paid deposits for all of mine.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Obviously not before the pups are even born but once you've picked out your pup, why are some people still saying they wouldn't pay a deposit .... breeders get messed around a fair bit I would imagine so I can see exactly why they would ask for a deposit. It shows commitment.
> 
> I've paid deposits for all of mine.


Why am I saying I would not pay a deposit?

Well because I may change my mind, the breeder may also change theirs, I may not pick my pup until the day I bring it home, it works both ways.

I am lucky as I have had a superb relationship with the breeders of my last 4 dogs and they do not want to feel beholden to me or vice versa. There is no question of "messing them about" and they had plenty of people in the queue. 

A deposit is not needed as they work on a first "booked" first served basis.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I do not think I would pay before meeting the breeder.
If I had met them before I would pay this early, but if not I would expect to do so at the point of first viewing the puppies

If it was a very rare breed I really wanted I would probably break my own rules just to be sure I did not miss out.

What breed are you buying?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> I am lucky as I have had a superb relationship with the breeders of my last 4 dogs and they do not want to feel beholden to me or vice versa. There is no question of "messing them about" and they had plenty of people in the queue.
> 
> A deposit is not needed as they work on a first "booked" first served basis.


Ahhhh yes well obviously going back to a breeder you've had a dog from before probably does mean they wouldn't ask for a deposit. A different situation from going to an unknown breeder for the first time.

Just out of interest, how many dogs/what breeds do you actually have ?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Ahhhh yes well obviously going back to a breeder you've had a dog from before probably does mean they wouldn't ask for a deposit. A different situation from going to an unknown breeder for the first time.
> 
> Just out of interest, how many dogs/what breeds do you actually have ?


I only have one at the moment a BSD Malinois, but also owned GSD and Weimaraners.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

smokeybear said:


> I only have one at the moment a BSD Malinois, but also owned GSD and Weimaraners.


Only just realised you lost your boy last week. A bit insensitive of me to have asked, sorry 

Weimaraner are beautiful dogs, we have two at dog training.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I paid a £100 deposit on my puppy once he was born and I knew I had a pup in the litter. I see nothing wrong with it personally as long as you have built up a good rapport with your breeder.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> I think it really depends on the country you're living in or buying from.. In Hungary it's standard practice when buying an FCI registered puppy to pay a 10% deposit to reserve a 1/5 week old puppy and to pay by Bank Transfer, the balance also being paid by Bank Transfer the day you collect the dog. .
> 
> Over here we don't have cheques, and the normal method of payment for any purchase is cash or credit/debit cards and/or Bank Transfer. Both my dogs were paid for this way.


Yes, I think I don't know any breeders in mainland Europe who would reserve a puppy without a deposit. But I only know those, who take deposits when the person chooses a puppy. That's a normal practice and I don't see anything wrong with that. I also think there's more of a risk for breeders there that the buyer will first talk to them for ages about getting a puppy and then go and get one elsewhere for whatever reason as on mainland there's more choice when looking for a breeder. Unless it's a rare breed or you are looking for a very specific type of dog, you are likely to have a choice of breeders/ litters not only in your country, but also neighbour countries. I paid 50% deposit on Axel when I chose him and then full balance on the day I picked him up. I think I would be very concerned if the breeder demanded any part of the payment to be paid in cash...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> Only just realised you lost your boy last week. A bit insensitive of me to have asked, sorry
> 
> Weimaraner are beautiful dogs, we have two at dog training.


I have had two longhaired and two shorthaired; two males and two females; nothing could follow my last one hence one of the reasons I went to another breed


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear you lost your boy last week Smokeybear. I somehow missed the news!


----------



## Luna’s mum (Nov 25, 2019)

Nfmc123 said:


> Looking to buy a puppy. Have seen what looks to be a reputable breeder and have been supplied with goof health information and pics and other things.
> 
> Pups have just been born and they are asking for a bank transfer of a £100 deposit. Viewing not for five weeks.
> 
> Is this now normal?


NEVER SEND MONEY BY INTERNET AS POTENTIAL SCAM .Do not pay deposit before you have seen puppies


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

this post is almost three years old
i think things will have been resolved by now


----------

